# Porcine **** #2



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

A couple of pictures of this weekends hog.

My new friend (at least for the next 20 hrs  ) and a couple of helpers.









Almost done









About to start picking (I'm in the middle)









The people that I cooked the pig for didn't want to present the pig (I think that they were afraid of scaring the kids), so I didn't worry about seperating the spare ribs from the baby backs. I would have also been a little more careful with covering up the skin during the cooking. If it had been up to me, I would have left the head on, but the custumer provided the hog to me already dressed with the head off. I did clean a lot of fat out of the cavity before rubbing it down with my dry rub.

Talk about a fresh hog though, they killed that thing Friday morning. When I started working on it at 6:30 it was still warm. I was concered that it might be a little strong tasting because it wasn't hung for a couple of days, but it was tasted excellent. I wish I could attach taste/smell to a post :dr !

Steve


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

its times like these i wish i lived in america, we dont get anything like that over here!

looks damn tasty my friend!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Mmmmmmm.....Just give me five min. with that. Looks amazing!!!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, that looks amazing! I just ate lunch and now Im starving again!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That looks gooooodd !!!

Yum ! Yum ! :dr


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

SOOOOOOEEEEEEE!!!! MAN that looks good!!!!!:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Did you have to do that when i'm hungry?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Marketing 101, man, marketing!



68TriShield said:


> Did you have to do that when i'm hungry?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Was the fire under that with a drip pan protecting it or was it done off set fire? I'd assume the fire was under it yet protected due to the skin??? How many hours did it cook for?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a reverse flow offset smoker. The heat/smoke travels from the firebox at one end, under a heat shield to the opposite end of the smoke chamber before washing over the meat and out the stack. This gives me an even temperature through out the smoke chamber. There is a warming oven/cold smoker that is mounted on top of the firebox. This is great for holding product after it has been pulled. I will also put our homemade bbq beans in there to finish cooking after they have sat under our boston butts for a couple of hours.

Like I said previously, if we were going to present this hog whole, I would have covered the skin to protect it and give it a nicer color. Cook time was about 20 hours at ~225*F.

Here is a picture of my smoker from another cook that I did earlier in the year.











mosesbotbol said:


> Was the fire under that with a drip pan protecting it or was it done off set fire? I'd assume the fire was under it yet protected due to the skin??? How many hours did it cook for?


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks Great!!!

Just had one a couple of weekends ago up at lake Gaston!!!
Down here in eastern North Carolina 
Hogs are Beautiful


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Seeing that beautiful hog is pure torture for me. I'm salivating all over my keyboard! You know how to do it right!

I'm living in a BBQ wasteland. Here in the Pacific NW, most folks think BBQ is a couple of hotdogs on the weber. If I don't make it myself, I don't get any BBQ. I've got ribs down pat, but I'm still working on getting shoulders right. I haven't got up the courage or the crew to go whole hog, but next summer, it's gonna happen - come hell or high water. 

You've got me inspired!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW!!! That is an impressive hog cooked on an impressive smoker! Went to a pig roast a couple months ago where the hog was cooked whole on a smoker (although the smoker was not that nice)... I actually prefer it when the hog is dressed and gutted prior. Wish I coulda joined the fun!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great Ill have to post pics of the cooker We use, when I locate them. We will have to hook up sometime, somewhere in the middle of the country and Have a huge herf N' Q.:dr


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea man...that's what I'm talking about. That would be a herf to remember!



livwire68 said:


> Looks great Ill have to post pics of the cooker We use, when I locate them. We will have to hook up sometime, somewhere in the middle of the country and Have a huge herf N' Q.:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Steve said:


> Marketing 101, man, marketing!


Yea, i guess i should'nt wander into this thread hungry...:dr


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

caskwith said:


> its times like these i wish i lived in america, we dont get anything like that over here!
> 
> looks damn tasty my friend!


Chris.... does you Co-op do 'outdoor/bbq' type goods? If so, you could possibly try to get one of these: http://www.shop.edirectory.co.uk/th...nfoa.asp?recordid=3916174&cid=1351&afid=88888

Thinkin of askin for one for crimbo meself.


----------

